# Small bowel MRI scan!



## DonnaM383

Today I had a small bowel MRI scan and I just wanted to share my experience for others who are looking for any info! (Some hospitals might be different)
Because my scan was early morning, the day before (sunday) I had to stop eating after 5pm, then drink plenty of fluids till 11pm then nothing more till after the scan!
My appointment was for 10:10am but I had to be there at 9:20 am to drink a Klean prep laxative! It didn't taste very nice but it was bearable.
10:10am came and it was time for my scan! I had needle injected to my hand - buscopan muscle relaxant and a clear dye for better scan results! The muscle relaxant makes your mouth dry and I also had blurred vision but the nurse said this was normal, it only lasted about 20 minutes!
I had to lie on my belly with my arms by my head on a pillow. I was also given headphones as the scan makes really loud noises when taking the pics. I had to hold my breath a few times - she gave instructions through the headphones and she could hear me. I also got a buzzer incase you need anything. Oh and I was listening to the radio aswell  It lasted about half an hour and wasn't scary at all! I went home about 10 minutes after it finished, they just make sure your eyes are back to normal vision.
Make sure you stay by a toilet for the day!
Hope this helps


----------



## Tracey1788

Thank you for sharing your experience. I am due to have the mre in a couple of weeks. When do u get your results?

I have also read horror stories of people who have to dash to the loo as soon as they start drinking the contrast. Sometimes when I eat this happens to me before I have finished my meal. No foods in particular.

I have to travel to hospital via public transport and hope my bowels hold at least to I get home


----------



## lsgs

I am due to have this test and I just can't fathom making you drink a laxative and then putting you in a MRI scanner. I failed having it done by nasojejunal tube so I have to drink the contrast next.


----------



## DonnaM383

Tracey1788
Yeah I had a litre of the drink and about 5 mins before the scan I had to use the toilet! But whilst I was in the scanner I was fine, but I got a taxi home after it - I live 10 mins away from hospital but didn't want to chance getting the bus haha!! Honestly, I always read stories before I have tests done and most of the time it's not that bad! I had a colonoscopy last Monday and drinking 2 litres of prep was the worst trying to get it all down! If you need any info just message me


----------



## DonnaM383

Lsgs 
Yeah I didn't understand that either! Drinking all the prep then going straight to the scanner!
The scan is nothing! Just noisy that's all! The fear I get is not knowing what the drink is going to be like, but once I had some I just thought- the quicker I drink it, the quicker I go home! Oh an if you feel like your going to be sick just breath  keep a straight face an dont bork cos that will make it come up! I thought it wasnt that bad it's just the first sip of not knowing haha! My nurse said the results will be a week!
Good luck


----------



## 723crossroads

I never got any results till I saw my Dr. next. The drink they told me is just for contrast. Not a laxative.


----------



## lsgs

How much klean prep did you guys have to drink?


----------



## Tracey1788

You will be given a special drink of either Mannitol or Klean-prep (one litre) which has
to be drunk quickly over 20-25 minutes (approximately one cup every 6 minutes).


----------



## lsgs

man there is no way I'd be able to do that


----------



## Tracey1788

Im thinking the same actually. Im scheduled to have my mre in a couple of weeks. I had bowel prep for my recent colonoscopy but that was made in a large glass and I drunk that down quickly holding my nose.

Im still being investigated for crohns but was issued with Mezavant  xl as my biopsies revealed inflammation in the terminal Ileum.Yesterday was day 5 and within an hour of taking the tablets I developed cramps that kept me awake all night.

I went to my GP today and she advised to come off those pills and take buscopan and dehydracodeine for the pain. Not being funny but I feel like ive been kicked between the legs and have lower abdominal pain.

How have your tests been so far?


----------



## 723crossroads

I didn't have any trouble drinking it. Had two bottles and it tasted kind of like coconut. Didn't bother me near as bad as the go~lightly for colonoscopy.


----------



## lsgs

Tracey1788 said:


> Im thinking the same actually. Im scheduled to have my mre in a couple of weeks. I had bowel prep for my recent colonoscopy but that was made in a large glass and I drunk that down quickly holding my nose.
> 
> Im still being investigated for crohns but was issued with Mezavant  xl as my biopsies revealed inflammation in the terminal Ileum.Yesterday was day 5 and within an hour of taking the tablets I developed cramps that kept me awake all night.
> 
> I went to my GP today and she advised to come off those pills and take buscopan and dehydracodeine for the pain. Not being funny but I feel like ive been kicked between the legs and have lower abdominal pain.
> 
> How have your tests been so far?


I've showed up inflammation in my bloods and stool tests (calprotectin) but colonoscopy clear. So this small bowel MRI is the next step to find out where the inflammation is coming from. I've seen a few GI's and my main one says the calprotectin (3 high results over a year roughly in the same range) are false positives :ybatty: the others say probable IBD. 

Been on a very long trial of steroids which was very successful. My GI says it's obviously just the feeling of wellbeing they give you even though my ESR went from 51 to 2 !! 

Tests so far have been fine but this MRI is a step too far. 1 litre of bowel prep?! I don't think I can handle it. Sounds pathetic but I'm tired of hospitals, tests and doctors!!


----------



## DonnaM383

Yeah think mine worked out 8 glasses! Just drink a glass as quick as you can, have a little break then start the next glass!


----------



## Tracey1788

My Colonoscopy was normal in appearance but the biopsies came back with inflammation at the point of the terminal ileum. My Faecal Calprotectin reading was 139 and by what I have read on here that's not abnormally high.

Let me know how you get on, maybe we can compare notes. Im 52 years old and obviously this is a late onset. Ive never been this unwell in my entire life. Whats more frustrating is all these months that have passed by im still feeling no better. I want to get back to work.

incidently what was the reading of your FC test?


----------



## lsgs

Tracey1788 said:


> My Colonoscopy was normal in appearance but the biopsies came back with inflammation at the point of the terminal ileum. My Faecal Calprotectin reading was 139 and by what I have read on here that's not abnormally high.
> 
> Let me know how you get on, maybe we can compare notes. Im 52 years old and obviously this is a late onset. Ive never been this unwell in my entire life. Whats more frustrating is all these months that have passed by im still feeling no better. I want to get back to work.
> 
> incidently what was the reading of your FC test?


229, 327 then 217. The GI said it corresponded with my steroid dosage. 

I'm 25 but I've been getting progressively more unwell for years. This is the best I have ever felt in my adult life after steroids and pancreatic enzymes. I've stopped chasing a diagnosis for now so long as I'm feeling well. Need a break from doctors and medical chat. 

What does your GI think about your calprotectin? Most doctors I speak to right away say 'you probably have crohns' except my regular GI who just likes to blame everything on being in my head. So annoying.


----------



## Tracey1788

lsgs said:


> 229, 327 then 217. The GI said it corresponded with my steroid dosage.
> 
> I'm 25 but I've been getting progressively more unwell for years. This is the best I have ever felt in my adult life after steroids and pancreatic enzymes. I've stopped chasing a diagnosis for now so long as I'm feeling well. Need a break from doctors and medical chat.
> 
> What does your GI think about your calprotectin? Most doctors I speak to right away say 'you probably have crohns' except my regular GI who just likes to blame everything on being in my head. So annoying.


My GI thinks I have crohns, hence all the tests.Initially he wasn't overly concerned about the reading cos although its abnormal its not in the 1000.s. It was the biopsy result that swerved his decision. I also have a cystic lesion on my Pancreas and require an endoscopic ultrasound so they can take a sample for cytology. I think its an anerobic cyst cos that's what I had in my breast in January. Also the Fc test was done several weeks after I presented to casualty with severe tummy pains. so I think inbetween the time that elapsed the inflammation had gone down somewhat.


----------



## DonnaM383

Ahh I really hope you get sorted!
I've had quite a bad night! In my other topic 'my story' I write about an horrendous abdominal pain! It's awful and I don't know what is. I also vomit and have cold sweats, shakes, feeling faint! It lasted for about an hour and its slowly starting to go now.
Have you ever had anything like this? It's the 3rd time now


----------



## DonnaM383

Oh and
Tracey1788 Lsgs 
I have also got inflammation in the terminal ileum - colonoscopy showed! You will be able to drink it, think positive!! It's honestly not that bad! Like I said its the first sip not knowing what it's going to taste like what's the worst! If you have your drink in them little white plastic cups, you could probably drink the whole cup in one go!


----------



## Tracey1788

DonnaM383 said:


> Ahh I really hope you get sorted!
> I've had quite a bad night! In my other topic 'my story' I write about an horrendous abdominal pain! It's awful and I don't know what is. I also vomit and have cold sweats, shakes, feeling faint! It lasted for about an hour and its slowly starting to go now.
> Have you ever had anything like this? It's the 3rd time now &#55357;&#56862;



I have days when I feel so unwell with these kind of chills, light headed and generally FEEL ZONED OUT. I don't eat for a couple of days because of it. In fact when I had my GI appointment I was symptomatic for 3 days previously.I was actually in a state. My BP and temperature was fine so DR put it down to anxiety. My Bloodtests confirmed something was going on because my WBC was raised.

The past 2 days have been a nightmare with the side effect of the Mezavant and ive not eaten yesterday. I still have abdo pain and its easing a bit now. My only concern is that I start passing wind otherwise if my pain continues I will be thinking im going into bowel obstruction.

The weird thing about my illness is I haven't bled yet and also haven't lost weight, but then again im drinking high calorific drinks on the days I cannot eat.


----------



## DonnaM383

Aww that sounds awful! I am okay eating its just when that pain happens is when my Crohn's affects me, or the lump on my bum!
Can't you manage soup? That might help!
I can't believe after having the sigmoidoscopy, a few weeks later I get told I have Crohn's. it's crazy! Hopefully, I won't need anymore tests after the pelvic MRI scan. In a few weeks I think I'm starting my treatment - azathioprine.


----------



## Tracey1788

DonnaM383 said:


> Aww that sounds awful! I am okay eating its just when that pain happens is when my Crohn's affects me, or the lump on my bum!
> Can't you manage soup? That might help!
> I can't believe after having the sigmoidoscopy, a few weeks later I get told I have Crohn's. it's crazy! Hopefully, I won't need anymore tests after the pelvic MRI scan. In a few weeks I think I'm starting my treatment - azathioprine. &#55356;&#57146;


Hi Donna

When my appetite goes I cant eat a thing or manage soup. I basically live on tea and Lucozade until my appetite comes back. Got my mre booked for 05/08 and the letter warns me the contrast can cause diarrhoea lol.

I actually work in an Endoscopy unit as a co-ordinator so by the time all my tests have been complete I will be an expert in how it feels to undergo them. My next tests will be an EUS followed by a capsule endoscopy

Been sleeping all day as the dehydrocodiene knocks me out but they say sleep is the best cure


----------



## DonnaM383

Haha like me! I love a good cup of tea 
Oh that's good, at least you will have the experience of having the tests! I can't work at the minute due to mine not being controlled but I'd love to work in the IBD clinic!
You'll have to message when you have had your test!! Good luck


----------



## Tracey1788

DonnaM383 said:


> Haha like me! I love a good cup of tea
> Oh that's good, at least you will have the experience of having the tests! I can't work at the minute due to mine not being controlled but I'd love to work in the IBD clinic!
> You'll have to message when you have had your test!! Good luck &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56911;


I have been on sick leave since April this year. Its so frustrating feeling so unwell and also feeling like Ive lost all my independence. I also live alone so have to be self caring. I look forward to being well enough to go back to work at some stage. I will def keep you in the loop. All the best xx


----------



## DonnaM383

I totally understand! I'm 21, it's horrible not being able to work! Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## UpInTheClouds

Can anyone help me work out whether my hospital is imposing unnecessary disruption on patients' lives in order to save on drugs bills?

I have an MRI scan of the Small Bowel coming up, and have been sent ONE sachet of KleanPrep, with instructions to take it 24 hours before my (morning) MRI appointment. 

Looking at the drug manufacturer's site, the normal use of KleanPrep is for colonoscopy for which the recommendation is FOUR sachets, and it doesn't need to be taken until the evening before. But there is no specification of the regime for an MRI scan of the Small Bowel. Reading the posts above, it sounds like some hospitals leave bowel cleaning until much nearer the scan.

Cleaning the bowel earlier than necessary can mean losing an extra working day - so a big cost to patient and/or employer. 

Perhaps the 24-hours-ahead start is inevitable (on the basis that the further back up the system you need to clean out, the sooner you need to start) and the reduction from four sachets to one is normal for a Small Bowel MRI. But if I the idea is to get away with using less KleanPrep by starting it much earlier - then I am being put through a prolonged disruption to life just to cut back on the hospital's drug bill, and will want to take this further. 

Can anyone help me work out the answer?


----------



## Tracey1788

Hi There

I think it might be advisable if you contact the hospital direct and ask them why you need to take the Kleen prep the day before. I work in an Endoscopy unit as an admissions officer and we send out Bowel prep in advance for patients having a colonoscopy, sometimes more than 4 sachets of kleenprep dependable on previous scoping and how clear the bowel was. Its not about cutting costs its about preparation for the procedure. Also bowel prep is sent out in advance for patients having a CT Pneumocolon.

I myself have an mre booked for 05/08/13 and have been advised to arrive an hour early so that I can drink the kleenprep before my scan. I found this link   http://www.chesterfieldroyal.nhs.uk...df/as/small bowel MRI - FINAL.pdf?_ts=1&_ts=1 which might help answer some questions you may have.

Will be interesting to hear their response. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## UpInTheClouds

I did ask the MRI people at the Derbyshire Royal, and the answer was "this is the way we have always done it". Thanks for the link - it is the same document that the hospital sent me, and as you will see, it involves taking one sachet of KleanPrep at 8am the day before the MRI. 

If some hospitals can manage to perform MRI scans having emptied the Small Bowel on a "just in time basis", it would seem that the "day before" hospitals are imposing a lot of hidden cost on patients and their employers.


----------



## Tracey1788

I wished I could take the prep the day before to be honest. from some of the posts I have read there seems to be a lot of people suffering from urgency to defaecate soon after drinking the prep. that kind of scares me.

I recently had a Colonoscopy and the prep seemed fine but I felt zoned out for about 3 days afterwards so glad im currently on sick leave. I had to go on longterm sick because my employers were getting annoyed with me keep going off sick, so until im fully diagnosed and start treatment I wont be going back.

I know its a pain to keep having to take time off work but better to do that than to suffer ill health in the long-term. Hopefully your scan might reveal whats causing your symptoms, then you get treated and hopefully have less disruption at work.  Hope it all goes well for you.

incidently as I work in a specialist hospital I am finding the standard of care much different than what I would expect as a patient. appointments seem to be several weeks apart as are the consultations. Its taken from April this year in severe pain with no treatment to get a little closer to diagnosis. My GI suspects I have Crohns. Its a shame that there isn't a specialist hospital that deals with GI medical issues only. if I had the money available to fund private care and get a diagnosis sooner I would have done that months ago.


----------



## UpInTheClouds

While I am grumbling about lost work time in preparation for examinations, has anyone come across a hospital that manages to fix a colonoscopy and a Small Bowel MRI scan for the same day? (To reduce travel costs and the time/discomfort in duplicated bowel cleansing). I tried to find out why this was apparently impossible in my case, but didn't get a terribly coherent explanation. There does seem to be a problem with scan-first (the dyestuff might interfere with colonoscopy?) but the only problem I could identify for colonoscopy-first (apart from the complication of coordinating appointments in separate departments) would be if the patient opted for (or needed) sedation. Are there additional considerations, or is this perhaps an example of a "production-focussed" system failing to deliver the best in Customer Service?


----------



## Tracey1788

Hi again

Im sure there are hospitals that can do that for you but it would more than likely be on a private patient basis. There would be no reason why u couldn't have both procedures on he same day although you would need to take more bowel prep.

In our specialist hospital we can arrange for both tests to be done on the same day if a patient has a long distance to travel or is facing urgent surgery. ideally the colonoscopy should be first followed by the MRI.

One of the reasons tests cannot be done on the same day could be due to the fact that radiologists may not perform mre on all days of the weeks and like theatre slots it could be that they have sessions for certain diagnoses. The same applies to Endoscopy units, its about availability of consultants and their specialities. What you need to remember is that if you are being treated as an NHS patient you would need to be referred elsewhere by your GP. So that could be long-winded. Places like the London Clinic could organise these on the same day.

Endoscopic procedures and MRI scans are booked according to availability of slots unless its under the 2 week rule. 

Outpatient departments as you are aware are open Monday to Friday but on different days morning and afternoons there are different specialities. The same applies to theatre slots.
I hope this is helpful


----------



## Tracey1788

UpInTheClouds said:


> While I am grumbling about lost work time in preparation for examinations, has anyone come across a hospital that manages to fix a colonoscopy and a Small Bowel MRI scan for the same day? (To reduce travel costs and the time/discomfort in duplicated bowel cleansing). I tried to find out why this was apparently impossible in my case, but didn't get a terribly coherent explanation. There does seem to be a problem with scan-first (the dyestuff might interfere with colonoscopy?) but the only problem I could identify for colonoscopy-first (apart from the complication of coordinating appointments in separate departments) would be if the patient opted for (or needed) sedation. Are there additional considerations, or is this perhaps an example of a "production-focussed" system failing to deliver the best in Customer Service?


Im a bit concerned that you are more worried about customer service and failing to deliver plus your concerns over loss of earnings. surely your health comes first. If you are unhappy with any aspect that the NHS provides then you could complain to your local PCT or local member of parliament. I work for the NHS and I don't have priority over anyone else I have to wait my turn for appointments and whilst I understand your frustration it seems your more concerned over the issues you mention than rather getting your diagnosis / treatment. We cannot change the way the NHS works as much as we may try.


----------

